# هذه صورة دائرة التحكم بcnc...هل يمكن التعديل عليها لكي تتحكم في محرك 24 فولت



## محمد أبو قتادة (24 فبراير 2009)

هذه صورة الدائرة التي نتحكم بها بمحرك stepper motor

والذي يعما على 12 فولت

هل يستطيع احد المهندسين ان يعدل على هذه الدائرة لكي تصبح تتحكم في محرك 24 فولت


والصورة اوضح بالتفاصيل في الملحقات


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
ممكن اعمل لسعادتك تعديل لتعمل الدائرة على 24 فولت و 40فولت كمان بس العمليه دي متعبه و مكلفه أو تاخد حضرتك صورة دائرة أخرى و تنفذها على طول احسن على حسب ما تختار انا وضعت صورة دائرة على الموقع منذ اسبوعين تقريبا


----------



## محمد أبو قتادة (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ....وأشكرك جدا

بدي أغلبك...ضع رابط الصورة الدائرة ...او الصورة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن سعادتك تشيل الترانزستورات fet والثنائيات و تضع متكامله رقم sla7024 او ما يعادلها وتشغل الدائرة على جهد حتى 35 فولت
أخوك طارق بلال


----------



## محمد أبو قتادة (15 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي طارق بلال

لقد وجدنا الحل 
قمنا بتوصيل دائرة التحكم ب 12 فولت 
ودائرة ال power ب24 فولت ( من عند الدايودات) وقمنا بفصل التحكم عن ال power 

اما (mosfet) فقمنا باضافة واحد على التوازي لكل منها حتى تتحمل تيار اعلى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا رابط الدائرة أخي و عذرا على التأخير و لكن يمكنك استخدام الرسائل الخاصه لسرعة التواصل و الحصول على الاستجابة المرجوه
أخوك في الله طارق


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مارس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=120417


----------

